# EDIT: thatfishSHOP.com



## Littlefish81 (Mar 29, 2004)

Has anybody ordered fish from here? My bf is stuck because there is no way to get ahold of them except via e-mail. Please let me know if anybody has had any experiences from here, or any suggestions on what to do in a situation like this.

Thanks!!
- Andrea

EDIT: sorry, I used the wrong name in my original post. It should be:
thatfishshop.com

[/b]


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Call at 1-888-842-8738. They also are a sponsor at reef central and have a forum in the vendors forum there. A Vp of the place monitors that forum.


----------

